# Packaging Woes



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm trying to decide on a new method of packaging. I have been wrapping soap in printed scrapbook paper, which I love, but I don't have time for it anymore. I'm thinking about switching to windowless boxes. Can you smell the soap through the box as easily as you can through paper wrap? Since this is more of a loose covering, will the scent fade?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw your wrapped soap when we both met Jana last year in Gainesville- you do a very very nice job wrapping it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I try to warn people, packaging, molds, recipes....when you get bigger they will be the bain of your exsistance if you choose wrong.

I don't like boxes because it hides my soap and pretty soap makes them pick it up to smell and sell. If you can smell the soap, the scent dissapates eventually off the top of the bars, until used. By simply leaving on unwrapped for folks to sniff it works well. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What about dropping in clear bags with the corner cut to smell the fragrance? It will still be protected and seen. Now for the fancy soaps with embeds sticking up and out, I can see putting those in a special see through box to show it off.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have tried the wrapping, organza bags and now boxes with a cutout for smelling and seeing. My customer base has positively commented on the change to boxes. They say they like the fact that everyone's fingers are not touching the soap. I had also had positive comments on the organza bags. I just changed them because it was easier to transport in the boxes and the bags got shop worn faster. My customer base didn't like the cigar wrapped soap because of everybody's finger touching the soap when smelling them. With the cutout boxes, they can smell the soap and also see the soap.

Just my experience,

Vicki/NC


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

There is no perfect packaging, only what works best for you. Where are your customers wanting to sniff the soap? At festivals? Can you simply put out a sample/sniffer bar and then package the way that is most efficient for you? At stores? Then boxes with cutouts are smart. Online? Doesn't matter, they can't sniff it anyway.

Vicki is absolutely right - what is the fastest way for you to package that looks good?

PJ


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thinking that shrink wrapping in bags is too time consuming I hunted for somehing new, this is what I found:
I got the wand set, real nice guy but learning curve too high and not sure that it will ever really work.
Organza bags, shop worn and cheesy
boxes, expensive
didnt rty cigar bands, too unsanitary
Now I still shrink wrap 4 x 6 bags but I leave one end open. I thought of using the scraps of each batch, put in an organza bag for people to sniff and keep their snot off the bars, but they still pick up the bars. go figure :/ Dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

One more thing, when its real humid or rain, the wrap starts to get loose and baggy. If you are not concerned about seeing the soap how about muslin bags? Dorit


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

jdranch said:


> I saw your wrapped soap when we both met Jana last year in Gainesville- you do a very very nice job wrapping it.


Thanks Jennifer.

Right now I'm still wrapping. I've got a girl working on some labels that are going to be colorful and more attractive...I'm hoping these will take the place of printed paper so that I can use them on kraft boxes or plain white recycled newsprint.

Speaking of recycled newsprint, have any of you ever used any of this? I'm curious to know the texture of it.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

recycled newsprint can be kind of flimsy, tears easily.
I HATE packaging, not just doing it, but the decisions about it! My retail accounts love my packaging- shrink wrapped with one end open and a cigar band on the outside, but it is time consuming. I would love to go to boxes- and yes, you can smell the soap in them unless it is a faint fragrance- but my retailers like that you an see my soap. :sigh


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I love the soap wrapped in pretty cotton fabric. (Not wrapped like a package, just a band around the bar with the ends exposed.) But I'm guilty of never using it cause it is pretty.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We've used cello bags from the beginning, going on 10 years now. They're inexpensive, show off your soaps nicely and with a twist-tie closure, can be opened by customers for sniffing. . . If you do go to a box, there are some with small cut-outs in them so people can see what the soap looks like without opening the box. And they can smell the soaps as well.


----------

